

Ask HN Devs: What's up with the expiring pages? - arctic

(Not sure if this has been asked/answered before. If it has, can you link me?)<p>So, I browse hacker news pretty much every day. Thing is, I go about it reasonably slowly while I do other things. So, when I come to change page a few minutes after trawling through the previous one, I find that the link's expired. And then, if that page wasn't the firstage, I have to start from the frontage again to get back through to where I was.<p>I really just wanted to ask why this is, and why a system like Reddit's (after, or count or something in the URL) isn't used.
======
joshstrange
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2533105>

